# Transmission Fluid



## aznSILVIA06 (Jan 9, 2004)

What kind of transmission fluid does the SR20DET take? and how much?


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

i used REDLINE MT90 tranny fluid....really good stuff....expensive, but can take a hell of a beating and last forever....

-Alex B.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

2.4L, it's 1qt = 0.946L, so you need to buy 3 bottles for a complete fill.


----------

